
Google enforcing VMP for Widevine from May 30 - nyuszika7h
http://archive.today/2019.04.02-145829/https://www.widevine.com/news
======
nyuszika7h
Since VMP is not supported on Linux, this will result in Linux users being
blocked from streaming Widevine protected content or only receiving lower
quality streams unless the streaming service explicitly opts out of VMP
enforcement.

Amazon has already started enforcing VMP today, with Linux users being
restricted to SD streaming only.

